# Stir after airlock?



## djl7780 (May 24, 2011)

Hello All,
Working on my first batch of skeeter pee and got a question.. I am fermenting my pee in my primary until dry and just put under airlock today as my SG was 1.018. I have been stirring twice a day since I started on Saturday. My question is do I still stir twice a day after putting it under airlock?


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 24, 2011)

I and others ferment to dry in a bucket/primary, then rack, stabilize and clear under an airlock.

By putting your wine/skeeter pee under airlock is okay, but you will run the risk of the fermentation slowing or stopping prematurely. With a lack of oxygen and the minerals and nutrients yeasts will have a hard time doing their business.

I would suggest stirring at least twice daily and keep it warm, say mid 70's.

Skeeter pee hampers the yeast by a higher than normal acid environment and needs extra help. Just keep an eye on it daily as it moves closer to below 1.000


----------



## djl7780 (May 24, 2011)

dj,
I took your advice and just pulled the lid/airlock off, gave it a good stirring and re-covered with a towel. Once I get down to 1.000 I will rack into a carboy, add my k-meta, and sparkalloid. 
Do I just put my k-meta and sparkalloid in the carboy, then rack into it? or do I get the pee in the carboy first? Do I de-gas at that time also? 

Thanks!


----------



## Airplanedoc (May 24, 2011)

I would put the SP in the carboy then add sparkelloid and k meta.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 24, 2011)

I rinse out my carboy first and drain all but a few drops of water. Add 1/4 teaspoon of k-meta (sulfite) (5 gallon) to the carboy and move about to disolve the sulfite

Start my sparkolloid on the stove, slow simmer 30 minutes and 1 teaspoon with 2 ounces of water per gallon plus a little extra water to cover evap.

Splash rack into carboy up to shoulders of carboy

Add 3/4's of the sparkolloid thru funnel

Stir vigoriously to degass and blend well

Add more wine to bottom of carboy knuckle, add a few more drops of sparkolloid and stir if possible a bit

Airlock and wipe off carboy. 

By morning much sediment should be dropping

Keep in the low to mid 70's to help clearing

Rack again in 4-6 weeks, add pinch of sulfite and sorbate

Age 6 months whites and fruits, 1 year reds, skeeter pee a month then sweeten


----------



## djl7780 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys! 
dj, those are the steps you use for all of your wines? just your aging times are different obviously?


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 24, 2011)

basically. I like to ferm at 65 degrees except s.p.
clear 6 weeks at 70-75 degrees
age in a cool 55-68 degree area, dark and quiet


----------

